# Arthroscopic femoral osteoplasty



## Desperate Denise (Jan 9, 2011)

Happy New Year!!!

We have a new doctor who does a lot of "new" orthopedic procedures that seem not to have CPT codes - it is quite uncanny - either that or something happened over the holidays and I forgot how to use the manual.

My question relates to a patient who underwent a hip arthroscopy with labral debridement and arthroscopic femoral osteoplasty for femoral impingement syndrome.   Can anyone help me with the CPT code for the athroscopice femoral osteoplasty and the ICD.9 for the femoral impingement syndrome?

Would really appreciate it - thank you in advance.

Denise


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jan 9, 2011)

There is a new code for 2011 for arthroscopic femoral neck resection or osteoplasty--29914.  Prior to 2011 it was coded as 29999 with a comparable.  There are several different suggested codes for hip impingement but the one I've seen used most often is 718.05.


----------



## Desperate Denise (Jan 14, 2011)

*Arthroscopic Femoral Osteoplasty*

Coder Guy!!!

Thank you very much - I am still waiting for my new books.

Really appreciate the help.

Thanks again

Denise


----------

